# indagine di letteratura



## ARILUC

Non sono sicura della traduzione in francese dell'espressione "indagine di letteratura", il contesto riguarda le caratteristiche di un prodotto, che sono state ipotizzate a seguito di una "indagine di letteratura". Grazie per il vostro aiuto.


----------



## cubo magico

Puoi postare una parte del testo da tradurre? Non riesco a dare un senso all'espressione "_indagine di letteratura"_ , ancora meno nel contesto che descrivi.


----------



## ARILUC

Ciao Cubo magico, 
Ecco una parte del testo da tradurre "Non disponendo delle informazioni preliminari, le caratteristiche delle (....)sono state ipotizzate a seguito di una indagine di letteratura".
Grazie per il tuo interessamento


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour ARILUC et bienvenue sur le forum WRF ,
 Est-ce que par hasard "l'indagine di letteratura" ne serait pas la recherche de ce qui a déjà été publié sur le sujet ?


----------



## ARILUC

Bonjour matoupaschat,

Merci pour votre bienvenue et votre réponse très utile! Je pense effectivement que ça peut être la recherche de tout ce qui a déjá été publié, mais alors pourrais-je à votre avis traduire en utilisant l'expression plus synthétique "recherche bibliographique sur le sujet"?





matoupaschat said:


> Bonjour ARILUC et bienvenue sur le forum WRF ,
> Est-ce que par hasard "l'indagine di letteratura" ne serait pas la recherche de ce qui a déjà été publié sur le sujet ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, je crois que c'est exactement cela, l'expression ne me revenait plus.
Se mi permetti, di solito ci diamo del tu nei forum italiani 
Matou


----------



## ARILUC

Merci beaucoup! A bientôt


----------

